# Gan RS wheel upgrade



## rzrrob (Sep 19, 2015)

What would be a good wheel upgrade for a Gan RS picking up the bike today,, Riding about 100 miles per week (casual riding)


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

You need to tell us information.

How much do you weigh?
What is your style of riding?
What is your typical terrian?
What do you want in a wheelset?


Don't by anything from Mavic, I can tell you that now, that's just a given.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

I use the hed Ardennes plus as my everyday wheel on my dogma. I love it. Yet hate the company.


----------



## f8marzio (Sep 11, 2015)

I would say ENVE for every day use I am putting Carbon 3.4 with Chris King Ceramic hubs on my F8.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

f8marzio said:


> I would say ENVE for every day use I am putting Carbon 3.4 with Chris King Ceramic hubs on my F8.


ENVE has their own carbon hubs out soon.

Wait for them instead of getting King.


----------



## jeepsouth (Nov 28, 2011)

November wheels.....can't be beat on price, service, info, commitment, quality, value.......


----------



## f8marzio (Sep 11, 2015)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> ENVE has their own carbon hubs out soon.
> 
> Wait for them instead of getting King.



I already ordered them with King hubs and I'm putting a King bottom bracket on the bike as well. They dont make a headset for the F8, would have to buy a custom one for 2200, and I've already dropped WAY too much on this bike.


----------

